# The Meaning of Moo Duk Kwan



## SahBumNimRush

I had a long discussion with a fellow master instructor last night about the meaning of Moo Duk Kwan.  

The translation is the School of Martial Virtue, but what does that mean? 

I have a good understanding, but I'm curious what others think or have been told.


----------



## DMcHenry

Sorta funny, becase I've heard many in the MDK were thugs back in Korea in the early days.


----------



## SahBumNimRush

DMcHenry said:


> Sorta funny, becase I've heard many in the MDK were thugs back in Korea in the early days.



I've heard stories from my Kwan Jang Nim a couple of times about those early days.  Hard to say exactly, since it was coming from the MDK perspective.  But he talked about the rivalry between various dojangs, and the fights that would ensue between them.  Leaving unconcious or dead members on the rival dojang's door steps.. . Certainly sounds thug to me, but from what I understand, it was between all the kwans in those days.  Then again, I may have missed somethings in interpretation.  Kwan Jang Nim rarely talks of those days, certainly never going into much detail, and I am in no position to inquire about them.

My OP, was more in reference to the Duk, or De in Chinese, and how westerners interpret understand its meaning.


----------



## SahBumNimRush

[FONT=&quot]Okay, I'll start it off.. . This is my take on it, I'm just curious how others interpret/ understand it.. .*

Moo:*  In Korean it is pronounced, "moo", and in Chinese it is pronounced "wu".  Moo can be translated as: martial, military, or chivalry.  It is interesting to note that this is the same symbol you see in the word *wu*shu, which is the generic Chinese term for martial arts. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Duk:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]  This word means: benevolence, *virtue*, goodness, and commanding respect. The western translation, however, does not exactly coincide with the eastern meaning of the word virtue.  Our western understanding of the definition of &#8220;virtue&#8221; refers to trait or quality deemed to be morally excellent and thus is valued as a foundation of principle and good moral being.  However, Duk is a Daoist concept, referring to virtue or ability for one to realize his/her own potential.  Duk, or De in Chinese, is a subtle concept that is difficult to grasp in western society.  The Chinese text, Doadejing, explains that De (Duk) is the sum of all power that is inherent in each individual that can be realized through the way (Dao / Do).  Duk can also be described as the active, living, or cultivation of &#8220;the way&#8221; (Do).  Master Mike Haught compares this concept to a &#8220;virtuoso,&#8221; a virtuoso does not play a violin from reading music, but rather plays through from his soul/heart.  He realizes his innate potential, this is the concept of Duk.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Moo Duk (Wude in Chinese) is a term used in Buddhist teachings that deals with two aspects; &#8220;morality of deed&#8221; and &#8220;morality of mind.&#8221;  Morality of deed concerns social relations, and morality of mind is meant to cultivate the inner harmony between the emontional mind and the wisdom mind.  The ultimate goal is to reach &#8220;no extremity,&#8221; where both wisdom and emotions are in harmony with each other.  This concept is closely related to the Daoist concept of wu wei (action through inaction).  [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Kwan:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]  This is &#8220;kwan&#8221; in Korean and &#8220;kan&#8221; in Japanese.  It translates as large building or library.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]It is sufficient to say that to express a meaningful translation of Moo Duk Kwan into English terms is not necessarily an easy task.  The Moo Duk Kwan, to me, means the school of cultivating martial prowess that is innate in every individual.  Although because of the deep philosophical meanings of the term Duk, it is certain that there are many different interpreted meanings of the Moo Duk Kwan.[/FONT]


----------



## rick_tsdmdk

Moo Duk Kwan refers to forging one's spirit through the practice of martial arts.  The Academy where one learns Virtue through Martial training.


----------

